# Help with ID please!



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello.Can you ID this transparent plant for me please.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks like an Echinodoras species that has been eaten to a skeleton by some sort of fish or snail. Very odd that is for sure.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought it from Wal-Mart. Was in separate tank with no snails or fishes. I'm puzzled how this can be done. Probably a lot of light and no ferts.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't seen that plant before, it might be a terrestrial plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's definitely an _Echinodorus_. Not a healthy one, but it should be able to pull through.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have three in a 46 with 2 ABN’s that love to munch on the leaves.
E. Bleheri.
I’ve been told by experts that ABN’s will not eat plants.
But they are picky eaters. 
I’ve tried zucchini, spinach, wafers, etc. 
They still suck the juice out of sword plants.
Only other fish in the tank are Pictus cats & angels.
I keep a “nursery” for replacement swords.
Charles


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It's E. bleherae or something else from the Echinodorus grisebachii group. The skeletonised leaves are surely old decaying emersed ones. The narrow submerged leaves beside them look healthy to me.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

It is absolutely true that a lot of things happen when we are not looking.

If a fish is a vegetarian (and there are many) what is the difference to them if it is something we want to keep or something we want eaten? Too, rotten or dying vegetation while not normally looked at as food becomes "fair game" to many of the denizens of our tanks even if the thing being eaten looks OK to us.

Very small things in our aquariums are tiny and sometimes so small we cannot see them. Before our very eyes, as it were, processes are taking place and many of them are not what we want. Why is it that we can readily accept "good and useful" bacteria in our tanks (who knows from where) but we act surprised and disgruntled when anything else we cannot see becomes an irritation?

How many times has an experienced Hobbyist listened to the tale of woe from a neophyte and made the trek to see and some, to the neophyte, small thing jumped out at the "expert" to explain the problem? The point here is that photos or an explanation on the site are sometimes very hard to diagnose from.


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

For sure some sort of echindorus species.


----------

